# Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines won't install past disk 2.



## Sugarjaye (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

I recently just bought a copy of VTMB on Ebay, and i have been trying unsuccessfully to get it to install on my computer on windows 7. Disk 1 installs fine, put disk 2 in, starts installing fine, then stops on pack000.vpk every single time and makes funny noises like it is trying to read the disk. After a while it pops up with 'Error 1305 error reading from C:\programfiles(x86)activision\Vampire-bloodline\vampire\pack000.vpk verify that the file exists and that you can access it' Argh, this is frustrating me to no end. I windows the install and the pack000.vpk is in the folder it is installing to, retry doesn't work, i've tried cleaning the cd and installing as administrator, but neither will work past that point, i'm getting my sister to try to install on hers today, but i doubt it's going to work either. 

So i would really appreciate some ideas on how i might be able to get this stupid, infuriating (but wonderful), game to install.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF


Sugarjaye said:


> i'm getting my sister to try to install on hers today


Let us know how it goes. If it works on her computer, there's a problem with your CD drive. If it fails on both computers, send the game back for a refund.

Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines is not fully compatiable with Windows 7. You need to run it in XP-SP2 compatibility mode. Also, if you're using 64-bit Windows 7, you need to install an unofficial patch, then keep pressing space during the blank intro scene until the Options menu appears.


Windows 7 Compatibility for Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines not compatible with Windows 7 - Microsoft Answers
Download Vampire: the Masquerade - Bloodlines Unofficial Patch 8.0 Beta 2


----------



## Sugarjaye (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, i might i have to try sending it back it didn't work on my sisters computer either, it stopped installing at the exact same spot on disk 2. pack000vpk must obviously has a problem with it. Or do you think i could download the missing file online somewhere and substitute that in the folder?


----------

